# Ringo



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Many of you have read my previous posts about my chinchilla, Ringo. He has been doing very well. I was very frustrated with him when I wrote my last post. He kept jumping out of his cage and running from me and biting me. He has not bit me hard enough to draw blood since. I've been teaching him to not nibble fingers at all. He seems much more friendly and immediately runs to the doors of his cage when I sit down next to it. He has also been letting me scratch his chin and ears. I've been giving him raisins to teach him that he can trust me. He takes food from my hand well and doesn't bite at those times. He seems very interested in what I am doing in my room from day to day. I am going to keep working with him in hopes that I can help him become even more social. I am also going to invest in a playpen for him and Benny and Theodore so they can get some run around time everyday without me having to watch them every second.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Its great your working with him. I've heard chinchillas can be quite sweet. We'd have some at the store I worked at occasionally but I never played with one because they always got sold really quickly or would be sleeping when Id go in. They always seemed really nice and we always let the customers play with them before they bought them.


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I always wanted one, but I'm allergic to all hays and get terrible hives if I handle it. I found that out when I had rabbits. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm so excited that Ringo is warming up to you and that you are warming up to him! I love the updates on him c: Maybe we could get some pictures soon!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Oct 20, 2013)

That's such incredibly good news, I didn't comment on your previous post about Ringo but I read the thread. So glad he's getting more.social. A friend of mine has a chinchilla and he's the nicest sweetest little guy! I'm hoping Ringo continues to.improve 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

As soon as I started this thread and bragged about how Ringo hadn't bitten me in awhile, he did. It's okay. I know he's probably not ready for lots of lovins yet. I will post a picture soon!


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I have faith that you can train him really well!


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

This is Ringo! My sister took these pictures while I was at work and sent them to me.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awwww, his ears are soooo cute! I have a bunny, but I think they are rather similar? I love the looks of his face. LOL. I have ZERO patience when it comes t training... I can train dogs easily though. My bird failed, my bunnies trick training failed, my rat, I had to stop because I was going to my grandmothers for a week or two... You on the other hand, are doing AWESOME! Good luck with Ringo Man.


----------

